# Ipaq 5550 Battery recharge nightmare



## jonno (May 12, 2007)

I have just bought my third battery for my 5550.

I am using the ac charger in the car via a 12v to mains converter can bought from halfords.
The type you just plug the three pin household plug into.

All seems well until when on low battery the Ipaq recalibrates the battery.

Then shortly after, if I forget to recharge at home I find the batteries wont recharge.
One is completely dead and the Ipaq wont switch on.
The other will switch on but then will not charge past 0% no matter how long its left charging.

Any suggestions on charging or circumventing the recalibration software please??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You already have a thread going on this issue here: http://forums.techguy.org/dos-pda-other/553322-hp5550-wont-charge.html


----------

